# Living in Canada - buy Canon Mark iii in USA cheaper?



## Worc22 (Jan 12, 2013)

I live in Vancouver and would like to purchase the above. I would like to know:

1) Where is the cheapest/best place in Canada to buy this camera?

2) Is it better to drive across the border and purchase from the USA (eg have B&H deliver to a UPS in Washington state to pick up?

3) Recommendations for items to buy after the body as my first few purchases (lenses etc) for video use.

Many Thanks!


----------



## JBL (Jan 13, 2013)

Worc22 said:


> I live in Vancouver and would like to purchase the above. I would like to know:
> 
> 1) Where is the cheapest/best place in Canada to buy this camera?



PhotoPrice is your friend:
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html

It compares all the prices of US stores to Canadian stores including tax & shipping. (Make sure you set your province to 'BC')

Looks like cheapest for warranty (non grey market) is Adorama shipped to Vancouver for $3380.05 incl tax.

Cheapest Canadian is Aden shipped to Vancouver for $3665.03 incl tax.



Worc22 said:


> 2) Is it better to drive across the border and purchase from the USA (eg have B&H deliver to a UPS in Washington state to pick up?



If you plan on declaring it at the border -- you will have to pay tax anyway. The only thing you save is about $20 of shipping as shipping to the US is free and shipping to Canada is about $20.

If you don't plan on declaring it at the border you'll save the HST.


----------

